# A cople more project cars



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here are a couple more I was playing with



















Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

MAN, these ARE sweet!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Work Roger! those are really nice...Keep posting them!

Dave


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Thumbs Up Roger :thumbsup: 
Especially the blue one.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I love these old roadsters!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I showed it to my dad and he said they are sweet looking cars.. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Great looking cars there, Rog!

Both are well detailed and have the "period" look-
I've always liked the detail you put into your work.

Is the blue one a Cunningham?

Super jobs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cheers..


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Both look great. I love the vintage sports racers. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Check out the paint job on those drivers. Excellent work, Roger.

Jim


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

They are either original Atlas Allard LeMans bodies or some fine resin recasts that Roger does. The Atlas kits came with two "cages"(their choice of words from the back of the package) of custom parts, one set were chrome and one set were molded in the same color of the body.



Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Real lookers there Roger! Great detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep they are resin ATLAS Allards cast with posts to fit a LWB TJET that I made a few months back. 

Roger Corrie


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Well done little rides . . .*

*vaBcHRog*,

_Very _ nice work on these neat little rides. Allards, Cadillac engines, 1950s, doesn't get much better. A neat time for racing, when hi-tech, meant time under a shad tree, or perhaps a garage with a few guys hammering out some details.

Dabble in 1/32s, doing some okay work. Really astounding what you guys do in HO and 1/43 . . .

Really like the details, especially the red/white version . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Speechless...*

Hi Roger,

awesome work and yes, I´m speechless!

Your Allards really turned out great - love the details you´re painting lately - got new  ?  

Yours,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

clausheupel said:


> Hi Roger,
> 
> awesome work and yes, I´m speechless!
> 
> ...


I am packing a Christmas Boxthis week headed your way it will have one of each in it plus so long over due goodies. I am so glad to see you back posting and modeling. Our Hobby really is a blessing as it seems it ca always lift your spirts. Take care my friend

Roger Corrie


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Great Job Roger ! I am definatly interested in buying one ! Great job !


Neal :dude:


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome detail Roger, Very sweet.

Evan


----------

